

Teaching Naked, Part 1 - casca
http://tenureshewrote.wordpress.com/2013/08/26/teaching-naked-part-1/

======
djent
When I read the title, I thought this would be a blog post about what would
theoretically happen if a teacher were to teach naked. Would students pay
attention? Would they view their teachers more as equals? I'm not going to
describe my reaction as I read the post, because it would likely be insulting.

What would a male professor do if a male student joking wrote they should
teach naked? If they were conservative, they might be offended that the
student wasn't taking the opportunity to provide actual feedback - a
reasonable reaction. If the male professor were more liberal, they wouldn't
even think about it - put it off as that the student didn't want to fill out
the form in the first place - another reasonable reaction. I'm not saying that
no female professor would choose to react in these ways, but since the blog
post is obviously written by a [radical] feminist, I'm giving a more
contrasting viewpoint.

------
lcedp
I have to congratulate the author - apparently she doesn't have a slightest
idea how intense a real sexual harassment can be. I'm glad for her, really. It
was just a cowardly dumb joke, and a totally not funny one, but sexual
harassment, really? It underestimates the value of the words.

> ask yourself: would you do or say this to your mother, sister, or eventually
> your daughters? If the answer is no, then, it is inappropriate to do or say
> to a person you do not know very well.

I wouldn't ask my mother to a date, doest it mean asking a person on a date is
a sexual harassment now?

